# Distrito de Carmen de La Legua-Reynoso (Callao)



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Para leer sobre la historia de éste distrito de la Provincia Constitucional del Callao :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distrito_de_Carmen_de_La_Legua-Reynoso


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

no pertenece al distrito de Carmen de La Legua sino al del Cercado del Callao...sin embargo el culto de la imagen está muy extendido y es la Patrona del Distrito de Carmen de La Legua-Reynoso... 








El limite distrital está en la Avenida Argentina y la Iglesia está en la Avenida Colonial.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonito distrito, debe ser el mas pequeño despues de La Punta. En la mayoría de fotos se ve como un pueblecito agradable. Parece ser el distrito con el nombre mas largo que haya...

PD: No es necesario poner una foto por post dado su tamaño pequeño, sino hacemos spam. Unas 15 a 20 fotos de ese tamaño por post es lo adecuado...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esa foto de la Iglesia de Carmen de la Legua es bien antigua ahh, actualmente esta mas recuperada, pintada de amarillo, el color favorito de Lima, y pues hay un By Pass Faucett-Colonial. De todas formas este thread sirviò para saber que esta iglesia no esta dentro de la jurisdicciòn del distrito mencionado. Salu2 Miraflorino


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lo tenían al distrito medio olvidado...*

y reparé que se habían puesto threads de todos los distritos chalacos menos de éste y curiosamente tiene un alto porcentaje territorial de áreas verdes...el distrito se vé floreciente y bien cuidado...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

He ido a este distrito un par de veces y nunca me ha pasado nada pero dicen que es peligroso en la noche, quisiera saber si en realidad es peligroso en las noches y y sobre todo que zonas de este ditrito lo son y cual es la mejor zona de este distrito.....me intetresa mucho saber sobre dicho lugar.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Libi.....*

creo que a medida que te acercas a la avenida Faucett es más segura la zona...


Libidito said:


> He ido a este distrito un par de veces y nunca me ha pasado nada pero dicen que es peligroso en la noche, quisiera saber si en realidad es peligroso en las noches y y sobre todo que zonas de este ditrito lo son y cual es la mejor zona de este distrito.....me intetresa mucho saber sobre dicho lugar.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Ese distrito es muy desconocido para mí, pero tengo entendido, según mis padres, que son chalacos, que su nombre se debe a que su iglesia se encuentra a una legua de Lima y a una legua del puerto.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Es la famosa iglesia del maremoto de 1746*

donde se dice que llegó el mar ...alucinen la distancia entre la costa del Callao y donde está la iglesia.. de haber sido cierto,habrá sido algo catastrófico... en aquella época era una capilla "de ruta"... luego se construyó la iglesia... voy a ver si consigo la historia... 


Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Ese distrito es muy desconocido para mí, pero tengo entendido, según mis padres, que son chalacos, que su nombre se debe a que su iglesia se encuentra a una legua de Lima y a una legua del puerto.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

No se ve mal el distrito, además aunque es pequeño tiene una zona industrial muy importante en la que están la plantas de empresas como Alicorp.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No me gusta .


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

De todos los distritos populosos de la gran Lima creo que este es el que está más ordenado y mantenido, obviamente que cuenta con muy buenas rentas por su zona industrial en donde está la gigantesca fábrica de Alicorp. La av. Morales Duarez, la zona circundante a las vías del tren lucen muchísimo mejor a como lucen en los distritos vecinos ,


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> No me gusta .


a mi me gustan la veredas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pintoresco y al igual que a Fergon.. las veredas me parecen lindas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Supongo que estará bien para los que viven por ahí. 

No me gustan los postes y tampoco entiendo por qué podan los árboles en forma de círculos cuando lo más bonito sería que los dejaran crecer para que den sombra.

Personalmente no me gustaría vivir ahí, no se me hace un barrio residencial agradable.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> no pertenece al distrito de Carmen de La Legua sino al del Cercado del Callao...sin embargo el culto de la imagen está muy extendido y es la Patrona del Distrito de Carmen de La Legua-Reynoso...


La Virgen del Carmen es patrona de todo El Callao (Junto con el Sr, del Mar)


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Se ve ordenado y limpio, pero el moviliario urbano es feo medio huachafón, pintar la base del poste para que parezca cobre verdadero no es una buena idea en término "fashionista"??

En general se ve bien, hay intención de mejorar, eso es lo más importante.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*CDLR es un distrito popular formado por migrantes ...*

... del interior del país que en la década de los 40s - 50s empezaron a poblar Lima, en este caso se asentaron en terrenos agrícolas próximos al río Rimac. Como nació de una invasión acá no existe urbanismo y el distrito se ha desarrollado sin ninguna planificación siguiendo el criterio de los pobladores, de eso te puedes percatar al ver el trazado y diseño de sus vías, también en su peculiar ornato.

No obstante para ser un distrito popular cuenta con muchas áreas verdes, complejos deportivos, piscinas municipales, calles limpias, bizarros monumentos, etc, etc, etc ... servicios que muchos distritos clasemedieros ya quisieran tener...



J Block said:


> Supongo que estará bien para los que viven por ahí.
> 
> No me gustan los postes y tampoco entiendo por qué podan los árboles en forma de círculos cuando lo más bonito sería que los dejaran crecer para que den sombra.
> 
> Personalmente no me gustaría vivir ahí, no se me hace un barrio residencial agradable.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Es al reves ....*

La verdad es que la Av. Faucett entre la Av. Argentina y La Chalaca (Dulanto) es peligrosa todo el día hno:, mas bien conforme nos alejamos de Faucett se vuelve más tranquila ... 



Libidito said:


> He ido a este distrito un par de veces y nunca me ha pasado nada pero dicen que es peligroso en la noche, quisiera saber si en realidad es peligroso en las noches y y sobre todo que zonas de este ditrito lo son y cual es la mejor zona de este distrito.....me intetresa mucho saber sobre dicho lugar.





Miraflorino said:


> creo que a medida que te acercas a la avenida Faucett es más segura la zona...


----------

